# I'm back



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello to all who were here in spring 2012...pixie, musky, Conrad, daddio, ovs, hm, sam, script...and anyone else still lurking who may remember me.

I've missed you all but took half a year from TAM to focus on rebuilding my life. As my ex and I have had no contact for ten months until this week, I was able to focus well and become a happy single person (despite the massuve financial devestation he left me with) with the help of supportive friends and lots of self-reflection, reading and more reading.

As I approach a year of separation I will prepare to file, which will be difficult as the ex is in the wind. I expect to have emotional days, so I'm back here not just for support but also to support you all. I have learned so much about what a healthy relationship is supposed to look like (and how to be happy single which is hard for all of us) and hope that the knowledge I pass on will help you as much as it has helped me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome back MA.

I speak for UpDaddy and the rest when I say it's good to hear from you.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, Conrad. Glad to see you too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh snap! I forgot how to speak for myself!

Welcome back.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey MSA, A few days back I thought of you, wondered how you were doing. Thanks for the update. Glad to see you back!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I know...necroposting and all...

I was just looking through my friends list and saw you there and thought I'd see how you were doing.

I know it's been a while, but I haven't forgotten you.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am new, but welcome back!


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> I know...necroposting and all...
> 
> I was just looking through my friends list and saw you there and thought I'd see how you were doing.
> 
> I know it's been a while, but I haven't forgotten you.


I'll let her know you pulled her thread from the dead. The last time I spoke with her, she was doing rather well. :smthumbup:


----------



## sherri1997 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello -- I don't know your story either and am fairly new here but I would love to know your story and how you became strongin the face of this struggle that we are all going through!


----------

